# Comcast Sportsnet Northwest



## Doug T. (Dec 7, 2006)

DirecTV is not carrying this new channel yet. CSNNW will carry over 50 Blazer games this year. Come on Direct get with the show and carry this channel. You are supposed to be the sports leader. I am also a NBA League Pass sub in which the Blazer games are blacked out. Everyone call Direct and help me get this channel on now. By the way I love DBS Talk. New subscriber


----------



## tuckerdog (Sep 23, 2007)

DougT
There is a thread titled "listen up Oregonians" on this topic
Bottom line is we are in the "we are in negotiations" hellhole
Michael


----------



## Doug T. (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks so much. Come on DirecTV


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

Doug T. said:


> Thanks so much. Come on DirecTV


I'm sure based on your market eventually it will be carried.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

jtn said:


> I'm sure based on your market eventually it will be carried.


Tough to base it on markets because Philly is DMA #4 and their CSN Philly isn't carried.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> Tough to base it on markets because Philly is DMA #4 and their CSN Philly isn't carried.


I'm surprised it is not based on that number.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

jtn said:


> I'm surprised it is not based on that number.


Yea, but it's all about the money and owners.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

cdizzy said:


> Tough to base it on markets because Philly is DMA #4 and their CSN Philly isn't carried.


Yeah but CSN Philly isn't carried due to a FCC loophole not because of DMA or anything like that.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Yeah but CSN Philly isn't carried due to a FCC loophole not because of DMA or anything like that.


Interesting. I didn't know that. Then their is renewed hope as long as Oregon doesn't have the same loophole. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

cdizzy said:


> Interesting. I didn't know that. Then their is renewed hope as long as Oregon doesn't have the same loophole. Thanks for the info.


See the predecessor of CSN Philly was a channel called Prism. There was also a Sportschannel Philly at the time that carried the games of all the Philly area teams. Rainbow Communications owned Prism and the channel was delivered by microwave/terrestrial means to subs in Philly. Well when Comcast bought out I believe both channels. They decided to keep Prism and close Sportschannel Philly. Since at the time Prism wasnt delivered by satellite. The FCC added a loophole permitting Comcast to continue such behavior as part of an agreement for Comcast to purchase ATT cable years ago.

Im sure others will correct me if any part of that is wrong.


----------



## flapbreaker (Oct 21, 2007)

It's looking likely that some Portland Trail Blazers fans may not have immediate access to the team's locally televised games. 

David Manougian, the executive running Comcast Sports Net's regional programming, said the new regional sports network continues to negotiate with other cable and satellite channel providers to include the offering in their channel lineups. 

At issue is whether Comcast can work with such competitors as Charter Communications and DirecTV to offer Blazer games and other programming to non-Comcast customers. 

Comcast Sports Net replaced FSN Northwest as the primary Blazers broadcaster earlier this year. FSN had balked at the $12 million to $13 million annual price tag the Blazers were asking for rights to their broadcasts, according to SportsBusiness Daily, a sister publication of the Portland Business Journal. The price was said to be three times more than what FSN was willing to pay.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> See the predecessor of CSN Philly was a channel called Prism. There was also a Sportschannel Philly at the time that carried the games of all the Philly area teams. Rainbow Communications owned Prism and the channel was delivered by microwave/terrestrial means to subs in Philly. Well when Comcast bought out I believe both channels. They decided to keep Prism and close Sportschannel Philly. Since at the time Prism wasnt delivered by satellite. The FCC added a loophole permitting Comcast to continue such behavior as part of an agreement for Comcast to purchase ATT cable years ago.
> 
> Im sure others will correct me if any part of that is wrong.


You learn well, grasshopper...


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

I have Dish and we're in the same situation. Blazers and Comcast blame Directv, Dish, and anyone not carrying it. Aside from the cable company in Ashland I believe not one single non-Comcast system is carrying the channel.

Comcast says one thing when it refuses to add the Big Ten Network, but then pulls a similar stunt from the opposite side when it wants other systems to add it's networks. Fans are in the middle. Comcast is bleeding customers across Oregon because of its greed and selfish management business methods - and it wants this channel so that customers come back to it - that's why they are playing hardball. Congress on the other hand prevents local jurisdictions from regulating cable. So in the end the fan is held hostage.

I say we get the local home phone ##s of all local Comcast head people and call them at home at all hours of the day. At least it puts the pressure on them.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Comcast Philly (and some other Comcast channels) aren't carried on DirecTV or Dish because the owners (Comcast) use the "loophole" to withhold the channel from DBS providers. MSG is the same thing. Owned by Cablevision and they refuse to allow the HD signal on satellite (although that might change).

Unsure if Comcast Sportsnet NW is in the same situation or not.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

flapbreaker said:


> At issue is whether Comcast can work with such competitors as Charter Communications and DirecTV to offer Blazer games and other programming to non-Comcast customers.


I'm baffled by the absence of the Paul Allen factor.


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Yeah but CSN Philly isn't carried due to a FCC loophole not because of DMA or anything like that.


It's because the Snyders and Comcast feel that they make enough money on their own and that they do not need to be apart of any other system. It's always been a topic in Pa.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Comcast Philly (and some other Comcast channels) aren't carried on DirecTV or Dish because the owners (Comcast) use the "loophole" to withhold the channel from DBS providers. MSG is the same thing. Owned by Cablevision and they refuse to allow the HD signal on satellite (although that might change).
> 
> Unsure if Comcast Sportsnet NW is in the same situation or not.


The Comcast hatred never ceases to amaze me. Comcast Sports Net Philly is the only one protected by the loophole and you know that. Comcast Sports Net Chicago, Comcast Sports Net West and SNY have been on DirecTV for a while, probably sincetose channels launched. Comcast Sports Net Mid Atlantic and Comcast Sports Net New England were buy outs and have remained on DirecTV. Comcast Sports Net Northwest will appear on DirecTV at some point, if they feel the channel is worth it.

All of the other major Comcast national channels are on both Dish and DirecTV, E!, Style, Golf Channel, Versus, G4. Cablevision is not using that loophole with MSG HD and FSN NY HD, they can't since it's closed. It's simple, DirecTV can't come to an agreement with Cablevision for the HD feeds of those channels. Noting to do with loopholes. If DirecTV doesn't want to pay what Comcast or Cablevision wants, that's their problem.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

DCSholtis said:


> See the predecessor of CSN Philly was a channel called Prism. There was also a Sportschannel Philly at the time that carried the games of all the Philly area teams. Rainbow Communications owned Prism and the channel was delivered by microwave/terrestrial means to subs in Philly. Well when Comcast bought out I believe both channels. They decided to keep Prism and close Sportschannel Philly. Since at the time Prism wasnt delivered by satellite. The FCC added a loophole permitting Comcast to continue such behavior as part of an agreement for Comcast to purchase ATT cable years ago.
> 
> Im sure others will correct me if any part of that is wrong.


We had Sportschannel in 1981 when United Cable was the only sports in town.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> The Comcast hatred never ceases to amaze me. Comcast Sports Net Philly is the only one protected by the loophole and you know that. Comcast Sports Net Chicago, Comcast Sports Net West and SNY have been on DirecTV for a while, probably sincetose channels launched. Comcast Sports Net Mid Atlantic and Comcast Sports Net New England were buy outs and have remained on DirecTV. Comcast Sports Net Northwest will appear on DirecTV at some point, if they feel the channel is worth it.
> 
> All of the other major Comcast national channels are on both Dish and DirecTV, E!, Style, Golf Channel, Versus, G4. Cablevision is not using that loophole with MSG HD and FSN NY HD, they can't since it's closed. It's simple, DirecTV can't come to an agreement with Cablevision for the HD feeds of those channels. Noting to do with loopholes. If DirecTV doesn't want to pay what Comcast or Cablevision wants, that's their problem.


There is a good reason to hate Comcast. The company lies to customers.

I was a Comcast customers. I signed up to be notified when DVR and HD were offered in my area. I never heard anything from them. I called to ask them when. They never knew the answers. Finally, I ordered DTV and called to cancelled. They transferred me to retention. This time, I got all my answers. I told them it was too late. The agent told me the price I was quoted by DirecTV was misleading and there would be taxes and fees on top. They spread so much FUD about D* that I was actually worried. But nothing materialized. First, they were not responsive. Then they lied to scare me to stay.

After I signed up for Verizon FIOS. They also sent people out in the neighborhood to survey the Verizon's installation. They then buzzed my door and told me wife they are running an inspection for my installation and needed access to my house. Mind you at this time I had no Comcast service of anything already. They are lucky I wasn't home and didn't have the time to raise hell with them. I just don't appreciate that kind of dishonesty. There is no reason to business this way.

For the current Comcast Sportsnet Northwest, it is at least not all DirecTV's fault. From my perspective, it is mostly Blazer's fault, then Comcast, then DirecTV.

Read the following and you may see why:
http://blog.oregonlive.com/johncanzano/2007/11/trail_blazers_fans_held_hostag.html
http://blog.oregonlive.com/johncanzano/2007/11/comcastmustdiecom.html

Pressing DirecTV will not get you too far. Call Blazers. In the mean time, I will not cave in.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Yeah but CSN Philly isn't carried due to a FCC loophole not because of DMA or anything like that.


+1, Comcast found out a loop hole in FCC rules (which is now closed obviously) that lets them deny D* and E* from having CSN Philly. It sounds like with CNS NW that D* might already have a carriage agreement according to what other customers are hearing from CSRs. But again I trust the information that a CSR states very little.


----------



## IcEWoLF (Jan 14, 2007)

I am a kings fan, also a phoenix and spurs fan, anyways the Sacramento king's game most of the times its never on HD which is crappy , do you guys think all the King's games will be broadcasted in HD anytime soon?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Noting to do with loopholes. If DirecTV doesn't want to pay what Comcast or Cablevision wants, that's their problem.


???

Comcast Philly is *all* about loopholes. CSN deliberately went to land distribution to be able to use the loophole. There have even been rumblings in Congress about it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> ???
> 
> Comcast Philly is *all* about loopholes. CSN deliberately went to land distribution to be able to use the loophole. There have even been rumblings in Congress about it.


I was referring to Comcast Sports Net Northwest, not CSN Philly.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> There is a good reason to hate Comcast. The company lies to customers.


Like DirecTV doesn't lie to customers? Lets see I was told I could get locals in HD, when I couldn't, I was told I could get distant nets in HD, when I know I don't qualify for them, I was told they carried the iNHDs when it's a cable exclusive. When I mentioned about my discount on broadband with cable, D* retention mentioned I could get DSL through their partners, and faster and more reliable speeds then cable. What can't these dimwits understand, 3Mb DSL is NOT faster than 15Mb cable..Unless of course it's opposite day, which it probably was since everything they told me was opposite of the truth. These phone conversations pretty much went verbatim every time DirecTV called and bothered me. I finally went off on them and they haven't called back since.

When we canceled Time Warner the first time in '98 and when we canceled Dish, they never fed us the amount of bull DirecTV did.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Like DirecTV doesn't lie to customers? Lets see I was told I could get locals in HD, when I couldn't, I was told I could get distant nets in HD, when I know I don't qualify for them, I was told they carried the iNHDs when it's a cable exclusive. When I mentioned about my discount on broadband with cable, D* retention mentioned I could get DSL through their partners, and faster and more reliable speeds then cable. What can't these dimwits understand, 3Mb DSL is NOT faster than 15Mb cable..Unless of course it's opposite day, which it probably was since everything they told me was opposite of the truth. These phone conversations pretty much went verbatim every time DirecTV called and bothered me. I finally went off on them and they haven't called back since.
> 
> When we canceled Time Warner the first time in '98 and when we canceled Dish, they never fed us the amount of bull DirecTV did.


I don't think you get what I was saying. It is one thing to say stupid things on the phone. It is another to send two men to my house uninvited. I don't know about you, but I don't like people I don't know to come to my house unannounced with BS reasons and lie about their purposes.

I don't hate CSRs, Comcast or D*, for saying wrong things because they don't know better. People make mistakes. I make my own share of mistakes. You may have a higher standard but I am pretty easy on that kind of things. I don't qualify those as lying. Comcast gave enough misinofrmation like D* did. That doesn't piss me off. Most of the time, I just take it upon myself to work with them to get what I need. The two incidents I singled out were deliberate lying. For example, I am not happy that D* tech support didn't tell me getting a replacement receiver under warranty will restart my two-year commitment. But to me, I didn't detect an intentional deception. It's up to you to interpret D* behavior, but for the record, my position is different from yours.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I haven't listentened to anything a salesmen or CSR has said for 20 years. Anyone that listens to a salesman and expects accurate informaiton is fooling themselves.


----------



## Doug T. (Dec 7, 2006)

D and dish still don't have Comcast Northwest so no blazer games. Please help Direct get this channel on. the blazers might win 10 in a row tonight. If they keep winjning CSNNW could play more hardball with Direct and dish. Come on direct and prove you are the sports leader now by Christmas. I love nfl Sunday ticket but the season is almost over. Don't make me switch to Comcast. By the way DOD is great. I am using the Slingbox powerline adapter from Comp usa for 69.00. Have a great Holiday.


----------



## precon1 (Jan 4, 2004)

Doug T. New member. I could not agree with you more. I live in Vancouver, WA. and I can't believe that we are even having this discussion about Dish carrying Comcast Sport Net. Come on Dish get it together everyone wants to watch the Blazers beat any NBA team out there. I have the NBA package and still can't watch the home team. 
Lets go or I will switch.:nono:


----------



## skohly (Mar 14, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Comcast Philly (and some other Comcast channels) aren't carried on DirecTV or Dish because the owners (Comcast) use the "loophole" to withhold the channel from DBS providers. MSG is the same thing. Owned by Cablevision and they refuse to allow the HD signal on satellite (although that might change).
> 
> Unsure if Comcast Sportsnet NW is in the same situation or not.


Ah WRONG!!! MSG HD and FSN NY HD HAVE been on Directv for over a week now.


----------



## skohly (Mar 14, 2007)

skohly said:


> Ah WRONG!!! MSG HD and FSN NY HD HAVE been on Directv for over a week now.


Sorry, I just noticed the date that was posted which was before the 2 discussed channels became HD.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

precon1 said:


> Doug T. New member. I could not agree with you more. I live in Vancouver, WA. and I can't believe that we are even having this discussion about Dish carrying Comcast Sport Net. Come on Dish get it together everyone wants to watch the Blazers beat any NBA team out there. I have the NBA package and still can't watch the home team.
> Lets go or I will switch.:nono:


You realize you're posting in the Directv forum and not the Dish forum right?!!


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

Doug T. said:


> D and dish still don't have Comcast Northwest so no blazer games. Please help Direct get this channel on. the blazers might win 10 in a row tonight. If they keep winjning CSNNW could play more hardball with Direct and dish. Come on direct and prove you are the sports leader now by Christmas. I love nfl Sunday ticket but the season is almost over. Don't make me switch to Comcast. By the way DOD is great. I am using the Slingbox powerline adapter from Comp usa for 69.00. Have a great Holiday.


Well, Blazers did win 10 in the row. We still don't have CSN NW.

Are you aware Comcast did reach an agreement with Verizon FIOS TV? For $13M a year, Comcast has to make something back. There is one thing I am sure. No matter what happens, you will not see Blazers on Dish or DirecTV before new year. In fact, if we get to see if before All-Star break, I will be surprised.


----------



## TigerFan55 (Feb 13, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> Tough to base it on markets because Philly is DMA #4 and their CSN Philly isn't carried.


This irks me to no end. I have never understood why DTV doesn't carry CSN Philly. I'd love to watch Daily News Live everyday on TV, but I have to resort to watching it on the Slingbox.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

TigerFan55 said:


> This irks me to no end. I have never understood why DTV doesn't carry CSN Philly. I'd love to watch Daily News Live everyday on TV, but I have to resort to watching it on the Slingbox.


Because its not offered to them. Comcast used a loophole in the FCC regs that essentially says if a signal never touches a satellite, then it doesn't have to be offered outside of the original network.

CSN Philly is the old spectrum network and everything on it is only run on land based cable and fiber.


----------



## Gonesouth (Dec 26, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Like DirecTV doesn't lie to customers? Lets see I was told I could get locals in HD, when I couldn't, I was told I could get distant nets in HD, when I know I don't qualify for them, I was told they carried the iNHDs when it's a cable exclusive. When I mentioned about my discount on broadband with cable, D* retention mentioned I could get DSL through their partners, and faster and more reliable speeds then cable. What can't these dimwits understand, 3Mb DSL is NOT faster than 15Mb cable..Unless of course it's opposite day, which it probably was since everything they told me was opposite of the truth. These phone conversations pretty much went verbatim every time DirecTV called and bothered me. I finally went off on them and they haven't called back since.
> 
> When we canceled Time Warner the first time in '98 and when we canceled Dish, they never fed us the amount of bull DirecTV did.


And you are a D* customer with all of this? It must be real bad in your area to put up with all that as you described!


----------



## dnemec123 (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's a link to a Fox 12 KPTV newstory on an activist that heading up a boycot:
http://www.kptv.com/news/14990265/detail.html

Dale


----------

